# This is the first!



## what-to-do (Jan 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd post- for the first time in ages "I'm in the mood"!!! Finally! Had some crazy dreams last night and it works out for both of us  hope everyone is doing well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OK.... glad to hear this... let's hope it's a new trend


----------



## what-to-do (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm hopin! You guys have all been really helpful. I just told quite a few people about this forum too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have some questions for you, then some information that I want you to read. Do you go ahead and have sex even when you are not in the mood for it? If so, do you get into it once you start? My wife is like that. She will start in sexual "neutral" but once we get started she gets into it and almost always has an orgasm. Turns out, this is not so rare. Here is a great blog about this:
do you know when you want it? | Emily Nagoski :: sex nerd ::
So go ahead even of you don't feel like it. It may be the more you have it, the more you will want it.

I am also wondering about the dream thing. Are you ovulating? Just curious.


----------



## what-to-do (Jan 1, 2012)

HmMm, interesting- I'll read it all later but that's exactly how I start! I love it once its happening but its like getting the motivation to work out! So yes, pretty much every time we do it I wasn't in the mood. We were actually trying for another baby the last 7 months too though. I don't think I am ovulating right now, should be a few more days- but then again I'm apparently bad at tracking! Haha!

The dreams... Well I usually have awful ones! Me or someone I love is always dying  BUT it was sooo weird this am. I woke up with this almost guilty feeling. Like we were having sooo much sex and crazy things and all over the place and we were just mad about each other! The way I felt today was like I should feel guilty thinking like that about someone else (like I cheated almost) but it was my husband!! WEIRD! Maybe cause it was like he/I was a different person in my dream? I always think dreams have a bigger meaning than given credit for. Let me know what ya make of that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Dreams...everybody has different thoughts about them. I don't think they mean anything, just your mind decompressing. My wife will have sexy dreams sometimes and I always know when that happens. :

I hope reading the link helps you to realize that you are perfectly normal. If I waited for my wife to initiate, we might have sex once a week or less. Since I started realizing that she had responsive sexual desire, I just go for it. She rarely refuses and almost always has a great orgasm. She wants for me to take the lead. So we are having great sex at least 3 times a week. So go for it. Let him take the lead and don't worry too much about wanting it because, as you stated, once you get started, you do want it. Oh, and try to initiate occasionally. Your hubby will really appreciate it!


----------

